# Crysis Warhead blank / black screen bug



## chron (Sep 18, 2008)

When I load the first level of Crysis Warhead I get a blank screen ( a full black screen ).  The monitor isn't turning off, and when I alt tab (when the game is at 1024x768) the game goes to window mode, and behind it I can see my desktop.  In other words, only the crysis screen turns black.  

When I press the fire button, I can hear my gun being fired.  I can hear the game running in the background with people talking and stuff.  

When I press escape, I can hear the menus come up, but these are all blank as well. They return to normal when I restart the game but the same thing happens at 99% after loading the first level, every time.

I bought the game through steam.  I'm running an 8800gt with the latest drivers.  E6600 3.4ghz, asus p5w dh deluxe, 2gb g.skill ddr2-800.  


If you are experiencing this issue, or have found a work-around, please please respond.  I'm so anxious to play this game.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

same prob i have. and im using ati


----------



## chron (Sep 18, 2008)

lol there you are.  I just replied to you in another thread.  I tried to describe the details in this thread as clear as possible so people googling the issue can find us easier.

You say you reinstalled crysis AND windows, so there's something F'd up going on here.  It can't be our video cards since im nvidia and you're ati...

plus it can't be xp vs vista since i'm xp and you're vista lol.

This is such bs.  Hopefully we're not the only ones with this issue.


----------



## kylew (Sep 19, 2008)

I had the same issue earlier, I just switched to windowed mode, then back to full screen, that sorted it for me.


----------



## chron (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I deleted the local content for warhead, then downloaded crysis wars.  It gave me the same behavior at first.  I got irritated and pretty much ended any process in my task manager that I didn't recognize.  After loading the game everything worked! FINALLY!

So I think it's either Daemon tools that causes an issue, or directX3d overrider that comes with rivatuner (i use it to force triple buffers.)

Either way, I hope this helps someone.


----------



## almojonmoo (Jan 30, 2009)

*warhead black screen*

sorry if this info is to late but i had this exact problem. it came down to the fact i had bought some new speakers which were using the hd sound card on my motherboard. after a quick search to see if the hd audio drivers were up to date i found i wasnt using the most up to date driver.
after doing this crysis worked for me.i went through the drivers for the graphics card but just overlooked the sound card drivers.hope this works for you or anyone else in the future


----------

